# is it easy for international grads to get jobs?



## amellia (Feb 22, 2010)

well, like the title of the thread says..
i was just wondering if there are any grads here from overseas who have trouble finding a permanent jobs.. if you managed to find a temporary job, what are you working as now?


----------

